# Beef Brisket & Pork Shoulder Same Time sort of ?



## SmokyB's (Aug 17, 2018)

I am looking at making beef brisket and pork shoulder (pulled pork) for a party.

I do not have room to cook both at the same time on my smoker. I do have a weber though. I was thinking I could start my briskets or butts first in the smoker then move over to weber to finish with indirect heat. This would open up the smoker to cook the other meat. 

Think this would work? also which meat should I start first? 

whole packer briskets (Costco)
or 
Pork Butts (Costco)


----------



## jbellard (Aug 18, 2018)

Smoky B,

I would cook the pork butt 1st then when you go to wrap it, switch it over to your weber.  You won’t get anymore smoke on it once it’s wrapped anyway and will keep optimal juice to stay moist for your event. 
Start brisket and cook like normal. 
Good luck


----------



## wbf610 (Aug 18, 2018)

Why not do the pork on the weber with the snake method, and brisket on the smoker?  No swapping etc.


----------

